# Official "Hot Guys of Metal, SSO Edition" Thread



## asher (Feb 13, 2015)

Because it _still_ hasn't been made yet after being mentioned umpteen times in the now-feminism thread. So let's have one of the many cis white guys do it, yah?  I'm not particularly up on what a lot of bands look like though, so let's pitch in here. I'm also grabbing the pasted ones from the OT.












































And of course...











ed: yeah, I was wondering if maybe this should have gone in OT. Sorry mods


----------



## Mike (Feb 13, 2015)

Brandan Schieppati - Bleeding Through






Tony Asta - Battlecross






Saw them last march and the whole time this guy is on stage he is just smiling and whipping his herbal essence loved locks all around..lookin like worlds most photogenic metal guitarist.


----------



## asher (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, how could I forget


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 13, 2015)

/close thread


----------



## Necris (Feb 13, 2015)

Posting in what will become the SSO Visual Kei thread.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 13, 2015)

And last, very very very NSFW
It contains male genitalia, but it's not p0rn, so open at your own risk
http://www.metalsucks.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/1137889078f1ti.jpg


----------



## DredFul (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 13, 2015)

Pffft...dressed males...


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## TheStig1214 (Feb 13, 2015)

I actually have a legit dude-crush on Dan from TesseracT






Hottest beard in metal...





His riffageness





Those muscles tho....


----------



## MikeH (Feb 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> Brandan Schieppati - Bleeding Through



Seconded. Also:


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Feb 13, 2015)

Chris Broderick




James Denton - No Sin Evades His Gaze




Marco Hietala - Nightwish


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe not quite metal enough, but the singer from Ugly Kid Joe:



Not sure if man crush or "F*CK I wish I looked like that". Killer voice too.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 14, 2015)

Tommy Rogers 

Nice one, Asher! I was hoping this thread would appear!


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 14, 2015)

One of the most beautiful faces ever, so beautiful that he almost looks like a beautiful girl and, comparing to guys metal faces, he's a girl.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 14, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> One of the most beautiful faces ever, so beautiful that he almost looks like a beautiful girl and, comparing to guys metal faces, he's a girl.



And like the most beautiful girls he should have undergone some surgery near his 50s


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 14, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> And like the most beautiful girls he should have undergone some surgery near his 50s





You'll get there, faster than you think


----------



## ihunda (Feb 14, 2015)

Amazing, this got to be the biggest collective coming out ever!
Congrats I just wanted to let you know that I&#8217;m behind you guys,


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 14, 2015)

Seriously guys? This thread lacks muscular, tank-loving swedes.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 14, 2015)

First the purse thread, now the hot guys thread?


My influence on this forum is growing.


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 14, 2015)

Does "Love Metal" count? 






And this thread needs more Joe!


----------



## Edika (Feb 14, 2015)

When I read the title I thought the thread was going to be about SSO members


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Feb 14, 2015)

Edika said:


> When I read the title I thought the thread was going to be about SSO members



i think this needs to happen..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 14, 2015)

Every time I look at Lemmy's pics I posted I can't help but think he has Teletubbies' ears


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 14, 2015)

asher said:


> Oh, how could I forget



Silly picture, but Tosin is in fact an attractive man. Matt Heafy and Corey Taylor, both of which were mentioned already, possibly belong on the list. Corey varies though, as sometimes his tree trunk neck is a bit off putting.

I feel embarrassed not being able to bring up any new names, but I just don't find most metal musicians attractive. Oderus Urungus should be top of the list though.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 15, 2015)

How has Angel not been mentioned!?!


----------



## asher (Feb 15, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Silly picture, but Tosin is in fact an attractive man. Matt Heafy and Corey Taylor, both of which were mentioned already, possibly belong on the list. Corey varies though, as sometimes his tree trunk neck is a bit off putting.
> 
> I feel embarrassed not being able to bring up any new names, but I just don't find most metal musicians attractive. Oderus Urungus should be top of the list though.



I was actually looking for one of the TAM promo shots where he's got the really drapey stuff on, but then I found that 

You're right though.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 15, 2015)

Daniel Gildenloew is gorgeous.











Hellhammer is a pretty good looking dude, too.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 15, 2015)

My Spleen.... lololl


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 16, 2015)

Guys...





It's hard to find a pic of him younger than this...I do really think he's hotter than most guys you put here, even because he looks like a man. 
(Disclaimer, I can't stand Lemmy, but he's indeed HOT as no one else in the industry)

Most of REAL women, love men that look like men and not kiddies/weaklings/babyfaces.
When I was 16 (20 years ago) the metal women crush was mostly Dave Mustaine more than Sebastian Bach.
The singer of my band at the time had a crush for Seb and he didn't like women.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Feb 16, 2015)

There is something about Miya from MUCC that always set off my man-crush mode...






Maybe it's the fact that he's not nearly as androgynous as most other Japanese musicians out there... 
I'd like to give myself a +1 for posting a hot asian male that doesn't look like a female  (also, I don't mind, or dislike, androgynous asian males, I'm just aware of that that's what everyone's expecting when it comes to Japan) 

Secondly, fûck you guys for not mentioning (younger) Jeff Loomis! 
I'd go gay for that back when he was lookin' all sorts o' good!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Forrest_H (Feb 17, 2015)

Edika said:


> When I read the title I thought the thread was going to be about SSO members



I did too


----------



## ke7mix (Feb 20, 2015)

Twelve foot ninja does pretty good for themselves


----------



## SD83 (Feb 20, 2015)

ke7mix said:


> Twelve foot ninja does pretty good for themselves



I was just about to mention their singer, kinda belongs in that list. 
Also, another vote for Joe Duplantier.


----------



## EvA (Feb 20, 2015)

what about Hannes? he's no stud but look at that cute face


----------



## ferret (Feb 20, 2015)

EMBRACE THE HAIR.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## redstone (Feb 21, 2015)

Necris said:


> Posting in what will become the SSO Visual Kei thread.



Yup


----------



## yingmin (Feb 22, 2015)

ferret said:


> EMBRACE THE HAIR.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



I have no problem embracing the hair. It's the rest of it I'd take issue with.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 11, 2015)

This thread needs more.






And let's broaden our horizons a little past Metal.

Steven Wilson





The boys from Nothing More





Dero Goi from Oomph!





Maynard James Keenan in the Mer De Noms period





And hair that makes me and every other girl jealous


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 11, 2015)

Marcus Siepen for being one of the coolest 45+ years old guy in metal





Nagash in the early Covenant period made all girls wet at the time


----------



## redstone (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Rojne (Mar 21, 2015)

Some more of fellow countrymen..


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 23, 2015)

How could I forget the late and gorgeous David Gold


----------



## asher (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe not quite metal, but I was listening to the first Audioslave album again...


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 23, 2015)

Winner in...

3...

2....

1.....






But really, Nicholas Von Doom from Nekrogoblikon.


----------



## asher (Mar 23, 2015)

He's kinda adorable.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Mar 23, 2015)

asher said:


> He's kinda adorable.



His vocals get a little grating after a while though 

Also how has no one mentioned Ben Weinman yet?!?


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 24, 2015)

Papa Emeritus


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 1, 2015)

I still don't quite get it: Is this thread for laughs or serious? 

And I am being serial


----------



## asher (Apr 1, 2015)

facepalm66 said:


> I still don't quite get it: Is this thread for laughs or serious?
> 
> And I am being serial



Yes.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 1, 2015)

facepalm66 said:


> I still don't quite get it: Is this thread for laughs or serious?
> 
> And I am being serial



It's whatever you want it to be.


----------



## stradfire (May 9, 2015)

Spencer Sotelo guys...really?





Used to be metal (insert sub-genre)...
Oliver Sykes





Fallen Hero of mine, Mitch Lucker. Legends Never Die.





TDWP's Jeremy DePoyster





Best for last


----------



## Alice AKW (May 9, 2015)

How has no one brought up Jani Liimatainen yet?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 17, 2015)




----------



## BucketheadRules (May 17, 2015)

I dunno if it quite counts as metal, but Nuno Bettencourt looks seriously good for 48. I'm just absurdly envious of him on every level


----------



## asher (May 17, 2015)

Wow.


----------

